# Senco ds275ac



## ROBERT (Jul 21, 2011)

Just bought a senco ds275ac auto screw gun to speed jobs up a bit, bought a pile of 75mm drywall screws for the gun but when i took it out of the box the drywall nosepice only goes to 50mm,but the woodworking nosepice goes to 75mm, any body come across this before, or tried drywall screws with woodworking nosepice, DONT WANT TO DIRTY THE TOOL SO WOULD LIKE TO KNOW AS IF NO GOOD WILL SEND BACK.


----------

